# Limb regeneration in Axolotl - pics included



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

One of our new research subjects that I'm presently babysitting,


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I did a project on this where i monitored the regeneration of back limbs in an axolotl. It grew at a much faster speed than the regular limbs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I believe the reason why is because all the energy goes into replacing the limb ASAP.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

This video actually addresses how regeneration transpires with regard to a severed limb.

http://www.hhmi.org/biointeractive/media/newt_regen-lg.mov


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a female albino axolotl that has two feet in one limb. I don't know if it was damaged and regenerated that way, or was congenital. It is an odd look, though.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I have a female albino axolotl that has two feet in one limb. I don't know if it was damaged and regenerated that way, or was congenital. It is an odd look, though.


Very cool! I have a faculty friend that works with them. He will get a kick out of this!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you can surgically remove limb buds from them and reattatch them wherever you want and they will grow
on their head, back etc


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

frogparty said:


> you can surgically remove limb buds from them and reattatch them wherever you want and they will grow
> on their head, back etc


Ah, no thanks!! It's strange enough as it is. Richard.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

You gotta love axolotls. I had one that got the worst of a 3 day weekend. All four of its legs were eaten off back to the body. I put it in a tank by itself and all four legs grew back like normal.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Limbs regrow without pluripotency :The Scientist [1st July 2009]

Pretty cool new study showing non-pluripotency of cells near wound site.


----------

